# Rolling blackouts



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

A Fox news feed story says CA will start unannounced rolling blackouts of 1 hour each because of insufficient electrical capacity. These blackouts can affect up to 250,000 residents each. Think about that for a moment. We are supposed to be the richest and most modern country on the planet and we can’t reliably deliver electricity to our citizens. CA pisses away tons and tons of money on stupid shit, but not on critical infrastructures. This is a prime example of just how far our country has fallen. And I believe that the majority of citizens would prefer electricity to all the nut-job ideas that CA funds. This craziness is being driven by a very loud minority of progressives that has taken over and is driving the country down into 3rd world status. God help our country.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

They wont spend money on critical infrastructure but the will fork out millions on saving some one eyed 10 legged spotted purple pill bug or some such nonsense. What can we really expect from a state full of voters that elected a Nancy freakin Pelosi 17 freakin times. The sad reality is it's not just contained to California. It's spreading like wildfire. It's a disease far worse then the China bug could ever hope to be, and it's name is Socialism.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> A Fox news feed story says CA will start unannounced rolling blackouts of 1 hour each because of insufficient electrical capacity. These blackouts can affect up to 250,000 residents each. Think about that for a moment. We are supposed to be the richest and most modern country on the planet and we can't reliably deliver electricity to our citizens. CA pisses away tons and tons of money on stupid shit, but not on critical infrastructures. This is a prime example of just how far our country has fallen. And I believe that the majority of citizens would prefer electricity to all the nut-job ideas that CA funds. This craziness is being driven by a very loud minority of progressives that has taken over and is driving the country down into 3rd world status. God help our country.


Man, has that damn place not fallen into the ocean yet? What is it waiting for?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The government nutcases there are the direct cause of this problem, and it will get worse.

They blocked the brush removal under power transmission lines, refused to allow fire roads to be built and maintained, just to start.

The state threw roadblocks in front of every proposed new power plant.

The engineers planned a very robust grid system back in the 30's for the southwest including Cali.

Boulder/ Hoover dam is an example of that engineering, it was just in time for the war effort in Cali.

That dam supplied all the needed power and water for those who needed it.

There were others like the TVA project that brought power and flood control to the valley.

None of these events would have taken place now under the politico's ruling the country, every excuse would be used.

Even now natural gas pipelines to the northeast are being blocked for one environmental impact or another.

The gas is needed for power generation and home heating, they don't care about us living here, just the environment.

William Mulholland engineered the water supply into LA county in the early 30's, did a fantastic job at it with only one fail.

Today he would not be able to build a pipe for a garden hose, why? demonrat nutcases would stop him.

Everything today is a bullshit snale darter event, everything to destroy economic development, big gov knows best.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Californians also pay .20-.25 kilowatt hour for electricity due to clean energy mandates. One of the three highest rates in the US I believe.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

You know, I left there shortly after the 65 Watt's riots, never looked back.

Today it is 100x worse than when I was there, 

I don't know how people can live there or put up with the libtard bullshit.

Separation at the San Andres and into the sea is the best bet, give Catalina a hydro cousin.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

As goes California as goes the rest of the country.

Well as a Californian I can assure most of CA has turned into a third world shiz hole. So if this is what you want for your state go ahead and vote progressive.


----------



## Smit974 (Mar 15, 2020)

If anyone is interested in putting in a solar backup system hit me up. I have my own business and can get you hooked up with a complete package that can take care of you. I am in Ohio but can ship anywhere just message me..

I have to be honest this is the reason I have started my solar company with my 2 sons and also install rain harvesting systems. I know in big cities it’s a lot tougher but let me know if you have questions as I am here to help.

This world is not getting better it’s time to start being self-sufficient.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> They wont spend money on critical infrastructure but the will fork out millions on saving some one eyed 10 legged spotted purple pill bug or some such nonsense. What can we really expect from a state full of voters that elected a Nancy freakin Pelosi 17 freakin times. The sad reality is it's not just contained to California. It's spreading like wildfire. It's a disease far worse then the China bug could ever hope to be, and it's name is Socialism.


And they will dish out millions upon millions to illegals along with free healthcare.

Then they say they don't have enough for unemployment benefits for real Americans...

And no money for infrastructure.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> As goes California as goes the rest of the country.
> 
> Well as a Californian I can assure most of CA has turned into a third world shiz hole. So if this is what you want for your state go ahead and vote progressive.


SAS..you are somewhat correct. A study was done in the 90's and 3 states influence what all of America do regarding legislation, etc. Those states were Florida, Colorado and California.

Scary...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, when the real shit hits the fan and all the fools in California spontaneously combust and the righteous constitutional conservatives take back the Golden State, I'll have a place in California for dang sure! Love that State, hate the fools.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

stowlin said:


> Californians also pay .20-.25 kilowatt hour for electricity due to clean energy mandates. One of the three highest rates in the US I believe.


I pay 3.4 cents per kilowatt hour in eastern Washington.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> I pay 3.4 cents per kilowatt hour in eastern Washington.


Over there, you'd be better off going full solar. They boast 300+ days of sun a year. Here, we're lucky to get 65 days of sun


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

and checking my last power bill, I pay .057110 per kWh.....But I'm also on one of the cheapest power companies in the state


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Partial duplicate. Oops.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Which power company? We're Grant County PUD over here, Snohomish County PUD over there. I'm not sure what the SnoCo rate is; I don't pay that bill. I think the whole state is blessed with cheap electricity compared to other parts of the country. Except maybe Seattle City Light. 

We do get a lot of sunny weather here, but "300 days of sunshine" is a marketing ploy. The electricity is so cheap that I'm not sure you could recover the cost of the system during its useful life. And you'd have things to worry about like frequent high winds with blowing dust and not much rain to clean off the panels. There are other reasons to have solar, but I'm not sure that saving money is one of them.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I looked into solar years ago as a backup, only one spot to put them up, would have had to cut trees down to make it worthwhile.

I am surrounded by the trees, can't see my place on google aerial either, just trees.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

paulag1955 said:


> Which power company? We're Grant County PUD over here, Snohomish County PUD over there. I'm not sure what the SnoCo rate is; I don't pay that bill. I think the whole state is blessed with cheap electricity compared to other parts of the country. Except maybe Seattle City Light.
> 
> We do get a lot of sunny weather here, but "300 days of sunshine" is a marketing ploy. The electricity is so cheap that I'm not sure you could recover the cost of the system during its useful life. And you'd have things to worry about like frequent high winds with blowing dust and not much rain to clean off the panels. There are other reasons to have solar, but I'm not sure that saving money is one of them.


SnoPUD is charging $0.10341 Per KWH as of last month...Just hecked my bill

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Michael_Js said:


> SnoPUD is charging $0.10341 Per KWH as of last month...Just hecked my bill
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


Yeah, 0.04547 is the actual rate per KWH for Grant PUD. Not sure where I found that other rate.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I remember a number of years back Commiefornia lost in Federal court trying to force state with hydro electric poser to sell it to them at a below market rate. The voters caped what could be charge and then refused tp allow new power generation. I guess the thought the tooth fairy was going to do it. So the inevitable happens and we watch as the liberal state turn into Venezuela


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> I remember a number of years back Commiefornia lost in Federal court trying to force state with hydro electric poser to sell it to them at a below market rate. The voters caped what could be charge and then refused tp allow new power generation. I guess the thought the tooth fairy was going to do it. So the inevitable happens and we watch as the liberal state turn into Venezuela


I saw this coming a long time ago, with the population growing, industrial growing, no plans or allowances for real reliable power generation.

Blockage of conventional and nuclear power generation at every turn, the people are getting just what they voted for in that state.

They have a chance of starting a reversal of the decline in November, but will they??? Most likely no.

I have a friend who is a VP in one of the largest international companies in the state, he retires in a year and a half, he is gone right after that.

He doesn't even care if he gets market value for his home, just getting out.


----------

